# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم FuriousGold تحديثات :  31/10/2014 [PACK2] SPD6531 HARD-LOCKED FIRMWARES SUPPORT ADDED -WORLD FIRST- (c)

## mohamed73

Hi there, 
 We are "horrified" to announce WORLD FIRST & UNIQUE & ONLY support for SPD6531 HARD-LOCKED FIRMWARES !
 To get the taste of it we started by releasing the bellow patched firmwares:    *AMGOO AM83*    AMGOO_AM83E_TIGO_LOCK6_6531_1304P5_EN_PT_FR_ES_BT_  FM-2_PATCHED.spd  *ITEL 2060*  ITEL_2060_EN_FR_HAUSA_SWAHILI_AIRTEL-2_PATCHED.spd  *ZTE S519D (DUAL SIM)*   S519D_BY_LIFE_D_P150S10V1.0.0B03_EN_RU_PATCHED.spd S519D_ORA_CF_9D96D_P150S10V1.0.0B01_EN_FR_PATCHED.  spd S519D_ORA_MG_9D_P150S10V1.0.0B02_EN_FR_PATCHED.spd  *NOTE: To unlock the phone simply write the patched firmware using SPDTool from the PACK2 * If you got the smart idea of copying them you are going to be shocked by the inside surprises =)))   *Facebook*: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]    
 best regards,
 FuriouSTeaM

----------

